# Light WB size trailer?



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm trailer shopping, but I need light (only have a 1500 to tow with) and WB size with a ramp. What do y'all recommend? I've been looking at Eclipse but have heard good and bad about them.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

My coach has had a featherlite and a sundowner 2 horse straight hauls. Sorry I don't know how heavy they are, but they are aluminum and nice trailers. 
Another friend of mine has a brenderup horse trailer. It's not the biggest, fits average sized horses well (15hh-ish) but we have trailered 2 well behaved ~16hh warmbloods in there for a couple hours. If the divider was taken out it would be a spacious one horse though! These ones are super light, they can be towed with a cross over.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Since you already own the truck you can now at least look with limitations to stay within the specifications of your trucks exact ratings.
Not all 1500's are made the same...people do options and this can change towing capacity.
Please remember that most any truck/car/SUV can tow a trailer in all honestly. It though is the stopping capabilities of that tow vehicle and the handling capabilities of that particular vehicle that need to be taken into consideration and worked with for safety.

As for your exact truck...looking for a trailer...

Why not start cruising the websites of individual trailer manufacturers to see what trailer weights are... then start to add the special trailer features wanted and materials used to that equation. All manufacturers have this information available under the trailer "specs" section and well worth looking at for exact dimensions & weights.
You will cut out many manufacturers just from that information before even going to, "Do you like this brand or that", reading other peoples comments and such.
Having your parameters firmly in place before "candy shopping" saves some of the "I wish" that may tempt you.

Please also strongly consider a frame hitch installed and not use the factory hitch that Rams come with. That _bumper hitch_ is held on by 2 bolts,_ that's it_... a frame hitch may cost a hundred or so _{shop around at your local U-Haul and such for prices}_ but is far superior in safety.
Don't forget the brake controller too...again need _not_ be expensive but_ is _what keeps you safe and a good road citizen out there to others and most importantly yourself..
:wink:


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I already have a frame hitch, I would never haul with a bumper hitch. My truck is a 07 Chevy with the towing package, I believe my tow capacity is around 4,500-5,000, I'll have to check. I have hauled a 12' stock trailer with one steer and heifer no problem. I've been looking into all aluminum trailers. The horses are 17.1 and 17.3 wearing a 81 and 84 blanket respectively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I recently saw Eclipse trailers in person at an expo last weekend, they looked nice, but not as nice as I was hoping. Also once you add in the BASIC options you'd want the price sky rockets! They have a pretty decent sized gap between the dressing wall and horse area (slant load model) I can only imagine how much bedding or pee would get under that! I dunno I went there to see the Eclipse trailers because that's what I was really considering...but left in love with Featherlite LOL! Now I'm trying to decide between a Featherlite and a Hawk.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

evilamc said:


> I recently saw Eclipse trailers in person at an expo last weekend, they looked nice, but not as nice as I was hoping. Also once you add in the BASIC options you'd want the price sky rockets! They have a pretty decent sized gap between the dressing wall and horse area (slant load model) I can only imagine how much bedding or pee would get under that! I dunno I went there to see the Eclipse trailers because that's what I was really considering...but left in love with Featherlite LOL! Now I'm trying to decide between a Featherlite and a Hawk.


What did their straight loads look like? I don't want a tack area, or a dressing room. I wouldn't trust my 5k plus saddle in the trailer, and I'm not a fan of dressing rooms. I'd rather change in the trailer than the dressing room lol. I figured that would also open up some room for my big guys.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hm I honestly didn't pay too close attention to them I'm sorry! The slants just were not as nice as I was hoping from seeing them in pictures. I looked in one straight briefly and it just looked...simple..nothing special, nothing that made me want to step in and look more lol. So that may be fine for you? The guy I talked to was REALLY nice though and said he's pretty picky when it comes to hauling his show horses and he always feels comfortable with them in his Eclipse..He did sell more then Eclipse too so its not like that was only trailer he could get or had to try and sell me. If I remember right, the Eclipse just had like a chest strap and butt strap, no padding or anything, I think thats what made me turn away so fast haha.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

evilamc said:


> Hm I honestly didn't pay too close attention to them I'm sorry! The slants just were not as nice as I was hoping from seeing them in pictures. I looked in one straight briefly and it just looked...simple..nothing special, nothing that made me want to step in and look more lol. So that may be fine for you? The guy I talked to was REALLY nice though and said he's pretty picky when it comes to hauling his show horses and he always feels comfortable with them in his Eclipse..He did sell more then Eclipse too so its not like that was only trailer he could get or had to try and sell me. If I remember right, the Eclipse just had like a chest strap and butt strap, no padding or anything, I think thats what made me turn away so fast haha.


Plain is kinda what I'm going for lol, but I would definitely have padding added! So sounds like Eclipse is a contender, now to look for other options. I've always liked Featherlites, but they don't have a trailer model that's big enough and fits what I want.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm, I don't have a recommendation on a specific brand. I've never had warmbloods so I've not needed a WB size trailer. I myself have an 3-horse slant goodsneck Exiss and I like it alot. 

Certainly you want to stick with aluminum (not steel) for the lighter factor. 

I myself think that goosenecks tow and handle WAY better than a bumper pull, and are a smoother ride for the horses. I'll never own a bumper pull. 

A 2-horse GN with WB size might be hard to find, but I know they are out there. 

I myself also tow with a 1/2 ton pickup. I sure wish I would have a 3/4 ton but it's just not in the finances right now, unfortunately.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gooseneck trailers are probably not practical for lighter duty trucks. They put a lot more of their weight on the truck itself (typically in the range of 10% for bumper pull, 25% for goosenecks) and can pretty easily exceed the payload limit. 

For example, a 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 Extended Cab with 6.0L V8 engine is rated to tow 7500 lbs, but has a payload capacity of 1250 lb (according to Edmunds.com). If you wanted to pull a 3000-lb gooseneck trailer carrying a single 1200 lb horse, you're up to 4200 lbs. 25% of that weight- the weight that will be put on the truck- is 1050 pounds, leaving your truck with 200 lbs of payload capacity left. That 200 lbs needs to include YOU and anything else you're bringing with you in the truck.

Gooseneck trailers weigh more than bumper pulls anyway (because of the extra material needed to create the gooseneck) so while you might be able to find an aluminum 2-horse bumper-pull trailer that weighs 2000 lbs, you'd probably be looking at 2500-3000 lbs for a similar gooseneck model. (ETA- make that more like 3300+ lbs... here's Featherlite's gooseneck trailer weights: http://www.fthr.com/~/media/Feather...exes/Gooseneck-Horse-Trailer-Weights-1012.pdf)


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> Gooseneck trailers are probably not practical for lighter duty trucks. They put a lot more of their weight on the truck itself (typically in the range of 10% for bumper pull, 25% for goosenecks) and can pretty easily exceed the payload limit.
> 
> For example, a 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 Extended Cab with 6.0L V8 engine is rated to tow 7500 lbs, but has a payload capacity of 1250 lb (according to Edmunds.com). If you wanted to pull a 3000-lb gooseneck trailer carrying a single 1200 lb horse, you're up to 4200 lbs. 25% of that weight- the weight that will be put on the truck- is 1050 pounds, leaving your truck with 200 lbs of payload capacity left. That 200 lbs needs to include YOU and anything else you're bringing with you in the truck.


A huge x2 all the above - truth, all of it, and very important to keep in mind.

Goosenecks and 5th wheels DO pull drastically better than any bumper pull trailer ever could, and are also much more maneuverable, but they can very easily overload a light duty pickup.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

While I agree GN's haul better I don't have a big enough truck. I used to have an F250 that I hauled a 3 horse GN with, but I had to sell the trailer when the truck was totaled. My truck is the 5.3 LT edition crew cab. I can't seem to find where it says the tow capacity lol.


----------

